# whats next?



## jaca38 (Jul 8, 2012)

I've got papillary cancer and surgery August 20th. I was wondering what happens next. I know I have to take a pill everyday. Surgeon mentioned referral to a new doc for iodine. How soon does this happen? How long is recovery? What kind of followup will I have?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thyroid surgery isn't "clean"...that is, there are always cells left behind. Since the thyroid likes to absorb iodine (other glands & organs don't, generally speaking), they give you a radioactive iodine that kills the remaining cells.

Likely, you will have your surgery. They often don't start you on synthroid after surgery because they want your TSH high...the higher the TSH, the more your remaining thyroid cells will uptake the iodine.

Protocols for the process vary, but there's usually a period of moderate isolation from others so they aren't exposed to the radiation. Then, you start your replacement medication, get that titrated properly and get back to living normally!


----------

